

My idea: a science/data based political party - pressurefree

i registered engineeringparty.org and would like to give it away for free. i was thinking 2012 presidential race not kegs. we may be too lazy to self organize into a political party but if we call it self assembling it can work...  also the tea party has a website called teaparty.org...
======
wturner
I can imagine an attempt to do this crumbling in utter disaster.Then a
participant writing a retrospective article exploring all the reasons it
didn't work in a very clear, logical & concise manner.

------
iwwr
Scientific politics has been tried before, usually as justification for an
oppressive government. Politics is perhaps one of the least-fit field to
accept science and engineering. The participants have no interest in truth or
reason, but rather power.

------
pressurefree
Congratulations michaeldhopkins, Jsarokin, sagacity, mooism2, wturner,
DennisP, iwwr and jermainc! you are now officially 'temporary officials' of
the newly formed engineering party! if you can and choose to accept duties of
TO's, website domain and email ownership will be transferred free of charge to
elected chairman of Board of Reason [elected by members mentioned above]. good
luck.

------
Jsarokin
Party of Logic & Reason.

That's what I saw when people ask me what political party I'm for.

It doesn't exist as far as I know.

I think it would take years and years and years to get a political party to
assemble unless it was hyper accelerated by the internet in some way.

~~~
sagacity
>unless it was hyper accelerated by the internet in some way.

Isn't that what the Internet is exceptionally well-known for? :-)

------
jermainc
Actually, this "idea" already exists in Germany. They are called the "Pirate
Party" and they got a remarkable number of votes the last elections. Most of
the members are the a-typical Wikipedians. <http://www.piratenpartei.de>

------
DennisP
Are you imagining some kind of scientific engineering of society, as some
other posters seems to think?

Or are you simply hoping that our political views might actually have some
correspondence with real facts in the physical world?

The latter sure would be refreshing.

------
mooism2
Politics should be as much about ethics and morals as about what works. "What
_should_ we strive for?" as much as "How _best_ to strive for it?"

------
michaeldhopkins
All sorts of things like this were tried 70-100 years ago. The results were
murderous.

------
pressurefree
i have just read the approach to comments and i think i should remove this
post but i cant figure out how. if anyone would like to have a shot at it
reply and i will give you the website and the gmail to go with it.

